# 5 frame nucs for sale in south central kansas



## beerancher (Dec 30, 2008)

Taking deposits for good healthy 5 frame nucs minnesota hyg. bees with 2009 queens bees will be ready for pickup at the end of april $85.00 plus new frame exchange 25% deposit will hold your order.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Dec 31, 2008)

I got 15 of them last year and they expanded fine, even got a few boxes of honey from them. So far this winter I haven't lost any.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

PM'd you.


----------

